# Über Kommandoschnittstelle auf IP-Adresse zugreifen



## captainchaos666 (13 Februar 2007)

Hallo an alle,
kennt sich jemand mit VB und S7 Kommandoschnittstellen aus

mit folgendem Syntax kann ich die Baudrate ändern

s7.Projects(Proj.Name).Stations("SmaticS7").Subnets("PROFIBUS(1)").PROFIBUS_BAUDRATE = "12_MBPS"


Das geht noch! Aber nun mein Problem! Meine S7-Station hat eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle. Wie komme ich mit VB auf die Ethernet Schnittstelle und wie kann ich die IP-Adresse auslesen?

Dank euch 

Gruß Alex


----------

